# Ryobi PLT3043YA non-starter



## euroboy (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Guys, i wonder if any of you could help me??? I have only recently bought a ryobi PLT3043YA (dont know if this is sold in the States, but its a line trimmer) but after a friend didnt follow the correct startup proceedures, the starter pulley is not working properly. I can wind it back in, but it seems that it isnt catching properly and makes a nasty noise if you try to start it again!! I'm sorry for being totally useless about this kinda thing!! Can anyone help?? thanks in advance......


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess from your description is that the pully is broken (and maybe the spring). No way to tell for sure until you pull it apart.


----------



## euroboy (Sep 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hankster, I didnt want to start pulling it to bits until i knew that it is most likely broken. I am not sure how to get the gear cover off, it may need a special tool??? - i'll have a look anyway......


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm not sure exactly what model that is but if it has a clutch you will need an extended T-20 torx bit to get the clutch bell off. The nose on the motor case (the part that clamps to the shaft) is held on to the recoil housing with with 3 t-20 torx screws. Once those are off you'll need to remove the clutch (if so equipped).

It's easier to now remove the air filter cover and then disconnect the throttle cable from the carb. Then 4 t-20 screws hold the recoil housing to the engine (plus one screw holding it to the cylinder cover). Once that is off you can get to the recoil.


----------

